# Page of tips to bookmark when working with ferals



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

A good page to book mark by the urban cat league
Medicating Feral Kittens - UrbanCatLeague
It covers fleas, ear mites, viral infections, parasites, ringworm and antibiotics when treating ferals


----------

